# tree falls- kills



## clearance (Apr 13, 2005)

More bad news, read this today in the Province newspaper, Vancouver B.C. A 24 year old man was killed yesterday morning while felling a tree. Police said he was working with a team of people in a yard in the 2200-block of 124th street when he was struck by a falling tree. When emergency services arrived, the man was wedged between two stumps several metres high. Police are investigating. What can you say-don't know anymore but I'm sure it will all come out about why this happened. Sad, sad.


----------



## clearance (Apr 15, 2005)

This morning at the yard guys told me the story, it really sucks. The company in this incident I worked for 5 years ago. I didn't know the man who was killed, but my boss and few of the guys know the outfit. What happened is this, they were doing a removal job in a backyard. The climber (deceased) had his groundsmen pull off a big top or log that was about 60'. When it went over it hit standing timber and it kicked off the stump and onto him. He was less than 20' off the ground, the butt drove him backwards and down into other high stumps where he became wedged. Even worse, his younger brother was one of the groundsmen and got to see it happen. Not going to speculate, this is basically what happened. I am sure to hear more, as usual following something like this, but I'll have no more say about it. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 20, 2005)

jimmyq said:


> for some reason though I coulda swore he said he was 23 not 24.



Kind of a trivial point in this case. It does not make it any less tragic.


----------

